# Camping Marjal - info



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

We have now got a booking for this winters stay (73 days) at camping Marjal Costa Blanca. The only available plots were the Luxe Type.
I know a number of you have been to this site so can you enlighten me on a few things,
- I have just joined ACSI for the first time and wonder if this applies to the luxe plot total stay cost quoted at currently 1,531 euros.
- do I need to take any satellite or tv cable?
- What is the Wifi reception like from the plots?
- What is the site amps?
- If I hire a car will I be charged to park it on my plot?
- What does it cost to use the spa on a daily basis?
- In your opinion where should we not miss during our stay?
- any other practical info on the site would be appreciated.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thedon said:


> We have now got a booking for this winters stay (73 days) at camping Marjal Costa Blanca. The only available plots were the Luxe Type.
> I know a number of you have been to this site so can you enlighten me on a few things,
> - I have just joined ACSI for the first time and wonder if this applies to the luxe plot total stay cost quoted at currently 1,531 euros.
> - do I need to take any satellite or tv cable?
> ...


We originally booked a Luxe plot, ( last winter) It was BIG but, surrounded by huge RVs and vast bungaloid erections and the noise from these was such that we lasted only 2 hours and moved to a normal plot, where we were among ordinary motorhomers !

You will need to take a TV cable as you can connect to the bollard as part of your plot fee. If you want to use a satellite then many had them- huge aerials needed however.

Wifi reception varies as to where you are are who is parked next to you blocking your signal. They were improving it while we were there and it was free- then. Each sanitary block had an aerial and vans are parked close to the blocks. We took a wifi booster and it was worth its weight in gold.

EHU was 16 amp and you have a daily allowance of 4 units and 0.40 cents per unit for additional units.

No, we were not charged to park the car we hired on our pitch. I will PM you the details of the people who rented us our car. they were excellent and used by others on the site.

The use of the spa was free ( once visit per person per day) from Monday to Friday but charged at the weekend ( I think it was 10 euros but don't quote me on that) You need a 1 euro coin if you use the lockers and are expected to wear caps.

Don't miss Elche and the palmerie, the Moors and Christians festival at Orihuela, ( we went on a coach with the C&CC ralliers) and, if you have a bike, lots of cycle paths.

The site is a fair way from Catral, the nearest shops etc and worth a mooch around, and the site supermarket not the best I've met, though it does for basics. There is a service station on either the A7 or AP 7 that runs past the site ( can't remember which) , only a short distance away, and that has LPG for refilling Gaslow bottles.

We booked via the C&CC to get the best rates and were very surprised, when we arrived, to be told we were on the rally. However, it was all very friendly and you do not have to join with anything but can do so if you wish.

The showers are gorgeous, with underfloor heating which is wonderful. The restaurant is very good indeed and the bar serves good snacks, if a little noisily.

We thought we would hate it when we arrived and were glad we'd only booked for a week but actually extended our booking twice and really enjoyed it. The place is extremely well run with friendly staff.

The site trees are very thin at the moment and you are asked not to use them for washing lines. Reception will rent you, free, a large drying rack against a deposit of 15 euros.

The pitch surface is powdery so you might want to take a carpet for outside and pegs to hold it- though they are available at the shop. It does get very windy, very suddenly.

Each pitch has drainage and a water supply but you need your own hoses for it. There are plenty of places to get them in Catral or, sometimes, from the shop.

Enjoy your stay

G

Edit to add: Also worth visiting is the El Hondo nature reserve, about 1 mile away, and eating at Casa Harry restaurant in the village of St Felipe Neri, just outside Catral. ( Google it - and you might need to book).

TV is BBC 1 West Midlands, BBC 2 Wales, ITV1 and ITV2 from the bollard- plus those of other nationalities.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Car hire at Marjal:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-183401-.html

When you get your car make sure you register the number at Reception. If you do not then the entry barrier will not recognise your number plate and you will have to find a security man to lift the barrier.

G


----------



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Grizzly you are a star.

Thanks for the detailed info and the car hire link.

Will let you know how the trip went when we return.

Anyone know about the ASCI rate applicable to the luxe plot?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know about the ACSI rate and Luxe plot but, from what I know about using ACSI for years, you will not get any reduction on what you have paid if you flash your ACSI card. ACSI discount users were all in one area, close to the entrance and with rather more cramped pitches and I think it was 18 euros per night.

We got a very good rate with the C&CC club, which became cheaper every time we renewed our booking via the rally stewards. This year a premium pitch - which is what we finished up in- is £12.95 per night.
The Luxe pitches this year are £14. 65 per night. 

The 2014-2015 C&CC book says access to the pool and spa is still free. Basic wifi is still free but, this year, premium wifi ( whatever that is ) is free at the bar etc but pay extra on pitches.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a shop on site ( by the entrance barriers) that sells wifi boosters etc and they are very helpful. We think we could have got a better buy from them rather than the UK bought one. They are a branch of a Catral shop where the info is even better.

There is also a cycle rental shop there and they hire both ordinary and electric bikes ( and buggies and motorbikes and scooters).

There's also 3 place van washing area - free- own soap and brushes required.

If you are there for longer than 6 months you can rent an allotment and, if you are in one of the 5th wheeler, monster US RVs, then you rent potted palms ! There was probably a funeral parlour and small graveyard there as well. Certainly the spa offers pre-and post- natal care as well a fibromyalgia and arthritis exercises.

Remarkable place !

G


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

The only thing I can add is that ACSI is 16 euros for a standard pitch.

Cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

.... and, if you have a dog the best pet washing facilities you will ever, ever, see.... still worth a look if you don't own one.
Bd..


----------



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly, Cavaqueen & Bigusdickus for your replies re Marjal.

Grizzly what type of wifi extender did you use when you were at Marjal? and why are the Marjal shop ones are better?

We do a bit of walking - are there any walks, areas or paths from the Marjal Costa Blanca site?

Thedon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thedon said:


> Grizzly what type of wifi extender did you use when you were at Marjal? and why are the Marjal shop ones are better?
> 
> We do a bit of walking - are there any walks, areas or paths from the Marjal Costa Blanca site?
> 
> Thedon


We have a 12 DB gain directional wifi extender made by Motorhomewifi that we bought, ( via Outdoor Bits and a MHF discount) for £55. The software- which depends on your computer- was downloaded from Motorhomewifi. We don't know if the Catral ones were better or worse- they looked pretty much the same- but they were cheaper. My OH, who is i/c these things, says that he would always buy a directional ( rather than omni-directional ) one as they work...

If you go to the C&CC rally tent- and all are welcome to drop by to exchange books etc and have coffee - then they have a big directory of walks and cycle rides in the area.

There are lots of tracks through the paddy fields and palm groves to neighbouring villages and it is not too far to walk to El Hondo and then round the reserve as well as to villages like San Felipe Neri.

Watch out for the ducks: the White Headed Duck and the Marbled Duck are pretty well unique to that reserve. We'd have dismissed them as mere " ducks" were it not for a man there who had come all the way from Croydon especially to see them !

http://www.birdforum.net/opus/El_Hondo

G


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Grizzly
This has been really useful, thanks. Great info and helps with something on my "bucket list".
Now what about when to go. Before or after Christmas?
p-c


----------



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Second that.

The info received from Grizzly has been top notch.
Get back if you think of anything else that will help us
enjoy our first winter stay in Marjal.

Thedon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both, I enjoyed writing it and it brought back good memories. 

Do you keep a diary when you are away ? I have done for many years and I really enjoy reading them. This year I started a blog- private for family only- and put all the photos on it that normally get stuck on the computer and never looked at. It's been great to re-read it.

We were there from mid- to end of January. We had Christmas at Vilanova Park which was excellent but a little shady for a winter campsite. The Moors and Christians market in Orihuela was on Sunday 2nd February and is a must-see. The Catral feast day for St Agatha was on February 5th so if you want to see Spain do festivals then that is a good time. 

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you are at all into cycling I would take them. The land is flat (except for the bridges over the main road). It is possible to hire but the site is quite large and cycles are useful around he site! Catral is a little far to walk but an easy cycling distance. It is also quite spread out.

As for WIFI; they were working on it last winter and you may or may not need an extender. The aerials are on top of the shower blocks.

Safariboy


----------



## dearestjane (Feb 14, 2011)

There is a chap on site that will erect and hire you a satellite dish, cant remember his pitch number, but he advertises on his dish.
Just ask or look for it when you walk around.


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Stayed there last March, advice about bikes is good, they are very useful for site and surrounding areas if you cycle. Otherwise, car essential. Site first class, many huge RVs, we booked through CCC, were part of rally, but their pitches were large, quiet and away from large sections of ginormous RVs.

All other facilities very good.Good advice too about carpet and pegs for it, can be windy and little shelter until trees mature. Staff pleasant and helpful, great indoor pool.

Enjoy.


----------

